# for those that use whcc.com



## msf (Mar 16, 2009)

For those here that use whcc.com as their lab, how do you upload pictures?  Do you use the LabPrints, or a ftp program?  Or do you use the ROES?  That one seems to be a flash program, I havent tried it yet because im on dial up, and I was hoping to be able to use one of the others.

Ive installed LabPrints, and im completly lost in it.  I have 24 8x10's I want to upload and get printed through their pick-a-pack service, but I dont see how to do that in labprints.

I tried smartFTP, but I cant even connect to the server yet.

Its a shame they dont have something like smugmug's interface.


----------



## rub (Mar 17, 2009)

I Use the ROES system and have never had any problems wth it.  Good luck!


----------



## msf (Mar 17, 2009)

Are you able to choose pick a pack with Roes?

Apperantly you can use ie or a file browser as an ftp program, so hopefully I can use the computer at the library to upload the pictures. Only have the option for dial up here.

I did figure out smart ftp, but its only good for 29 more days, maybe 28 now.


----------



## msf (Mar 19, 2009)

I figured this out.  I was confusing roes with thrifty printing before, now I realize its just another way to upload.

I put an order through, but now im wondering when I get the bill.  Normally you see how much before you hit submit.  My page says the order has shipped.


----------



## SpeedTrap (Mar 19, 2009)

Roes shows you the total before you place the order.
YOu will get a copy of the invoice with your order.


----------



## NateWagner (Mar 20, 2009)

right, and also they will bill your CC when they ship the product.


----------



## msf (Mar 20, 2009)

I got them today, and im happy that I placed the order properly.  And they look great!    They do a great job, plus they included a tootsie pop.


----------

